
Washington health officials: Gunshot victims counted as Covid-19 deaths - mrfusion
https://www.freedomfoundation.com/washington/washington-health-officials-gunshot-victims-counted-as-covid-19-deaths/
======
bialczabub
This article ([https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-
news/health/washington-...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-
news/health/washington-states-actual-coronavirus-death-toll-may-be-higher-
than-current-tallies-health-officials-say/)) claims "about five" deaths from
gunshot wounds to people who tested positive for COVID-19. That's of the 1,055
total the state is claiming, or ~0.5%.

The headline seems to imply that Washington is inflating its COVID death
statistics, but the article seems more interested in proving that point than
examining the data in good faith, which isn't surprising given that this is a
conservative think tank founded by someone who publicly warned during the
Obama administration that Americans are on the verge of losing their liberties
to the government.

~~~
burgerzzz
Well considering the spying on US citizens that was expanded during Obama’s
tenure, perhaps he was right?

~~~
bobdole12345
Uh, did you forget Darth Cheney?

You don't blame the kid who picked up the hammer for the destruction caused by
the first kid who forged the hammer in Mount Doom, painstakingly carried it
into the china store from Mordor, and waited for an excuse to start smashing
china.

But yeah, that hammer is totally on Obama.

------
ipsocannibal
[http://whatisthefreedomfoundation.org/](http://whatisthefreedomfoundation.org/)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Foundation_(Washingt...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Foundation_\(Washington\))

[http://freedomfoundationfacts.com/](http://freedomfoundationfacts.com/)

